# Looking for 4dKH co2 reference solution



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone have an excess of 4 dKH reference solution and willing to sell me some of their stash?

Bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you can't get any, here is an idea. Part of our samples from brightwell aquatics was dGH & dKH buffers. Get we Mike Cameron to get the dKH buffer solution. Buffer up some distilled water to make your reference solution. All then you would need is to add the regent.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll see what I can do about making up a batch in the lab before the next meeting. I need some fresh standard soln myself. 


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks for the offer but don't do so for me. I just ordered 250 ml bottle about $7.50 incl shipping. Should last for a while. 

Bob


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought two 250ml bottles from that big auction site. I believe they were about $15 shipped. 

Jim


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

A guy over at The Planted Tank sells it on eBay.
I think I paid like $5 a bottle.
I think his eBay name is jtburns or similar.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-dKH-Reference...223?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35af3c582f


----------

